# App developers



## ash (Feb 27, 2011)

Does anyone have any recommendations for app builders.  I have been recommmended mobile roadie who charge 399 plus 25/month (I am not sure of this is just to upload your own app or they will advise and build it for you??) .  I know that the apple store takes 30% but apart from that am a bit clueles.  Any advice or tips about how to go into this with no experience and being a bit of a technophobe??  (I have an iphone so understand the basics)


----------



## mauvais (Feb 27, 2011)

To do what? It's a bit like asking how long is a piece of string.

It's my job, and there, £399 probably wouldn't buy a whole day, not that I see it.

If it's something simple, find a pet geek who'll do it for beer.


----------



## ash (Feb 27, 2011)

Basically it is putting a training course, resources, links etc onto an app to support someone to get the qualification.  I don't think it will be too complicated.  I had thought of the pet geek solution but unfortunately being a 40 odd non -geekster I am not sure where to hunt for such a creature.  Any ideas of where I might locate the lesser spotted geek on the cheap??


----------



## mauvais (Feb 27, 2011)

Is it charitable or non-profit? You could contact university computer science departments on the basis it would be a great help to someone's CV.

If not, it's a bit harder. I've seen people trying to get apps done through bulletin boards, LinkedIn etc. but it's an unknown quantity.

I only really do commercial rather than consumer work, so Android, thus I can't help more than that - laughably, you still need a Mac to do iPhone development.


----------



## ash (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Mauvais we are a group of three and hope to make some profit.  I may contact a University as we are thinking of maybe getting a student or someone in on it and they take a % of our profit?  You have been very helpful will let you know how we/if we get on??


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 27, 2011)

it kinda difficult to do on a whim if it's apple. signing up to apple for the SDK is  kinda expensive  and objective c  is an arse

perhaps  going for a web developer and using a wrapper  would be better.  it  depends on what your app needs to do


actually it might be best to develop first for android   and  if you start seeing some returns  go  for the apple market


----------



## ash (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Shippou you are really confusing me with your language:  what is SDK, objective c and a wrapper. This is all new to me!



Shippou-Sensei said:


> it kinda difficult to do on a whim if it's apple. signing up to apple for the SDK is  kinda expensive  and objective c  is an arse
> 
> perhaps  going for a web developer and using a wrapper  would be better.  it  depends on what your app needs to do


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 27, 2011)

SDK : software development kit
Objective C : the programming language  used in Apple apps
Wrapper: a software program that goes around another program to allow it to run differently or in other environments

basically  unless the person is already developing iphone apps   it's a somewhat steep (and expensive)  learning  curve to get into developing for the iphone


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 27, 2011)

actually having looked  it appears that  it's only about $60 a year to be a registered apple developer.

however that's still more expensive than free...

also  android SDK uses java and if you looking for programmers   it's a hell of a lot easier to find java programers (and java support)

mind you i am talking  about this  from a development perspective as a web developer with some java experiance (maybe i should do an app)


----------



## ash (Feb 27, 2011)

Maybe I am leaping in too deep but apps seem to be the future (or present anyway).  I feel there is a potential market this is a national qualification; Govt funding is currently aimed at 16-26 year olds but the course can be taken by any age group.  I am not sure of the potential uptake but it must be significant.  The problem is where to start. Myself and my colleagues have the expereince and are able to provide the content it is just the platform (is that the right term? probably not!)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 27, 2011)

that post is a little hard to decipher 
are you trying to develop an app building course? (i'm curious as i teach IT) what qualification banner is it under? apprenticeships? i currently teach on a web design apprenticeship course
well really  what you have to teach is software development
now depending  on what platform you decided to develop for  the  major programming language you would pick will change  either java  for android or objective c for ios
to actually  make programs  for either of the platforms  you  would normally use  the provided  SDK.  this is a free download  for android  or   downloadable as part of your apple developer  account  (actually if you are part of an educational institution you might get this for free)

your going to need a fairly comprehensive technical base  before you can  turn ideas into  apps. your going to need to be good at making apps before you can teach app making.  i mean damn it's hard enough  just to teach people   easy shit  like basic  php or  vb.   you should see some of the classes  down at  lambeth

am i grasping the wrong end of the stick here i though it was a comercial venture not an educational one


----------



## ash (Feb 27, 2011)

I will PM you



Shippou-Sensei said:


> that post is a little hard to decipher
> are you trying to develop an app building course? (i'm curious as i teach IT) what qualification banner is it under? apprenticeships? i currently teach on a web design apprenticeship course
> well really  what you have to teach is software development
> now depending  on what platform you decided to develop for  the  major programming language you would pick will change  either java  for android or objective c for ios
> ...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 27, 2011)

ah that cleared it up


----------



## ash (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry not being evasive I was just checking out a possible local conection off forum.  To summarise my project:

Sorry if I am not making sense.  It is a commercial project to develop an app that will put resources and support for candidates undertaking a qualification (not in app building and not IT related at all).  it would support students to work through and achieve the qualification. 

From what Shiippou  and mauuvais have said I think that this is not a project to undertake as a small outfit so will have to go back to the drawing board







Shippou-Sensei said:


> ah that cleared it up


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 27, 2011)

after looking  at mobile roadie  it  basically  works  as   a cms  and  app  in combination  and     is  just what some people would want  

the trick is making the whole  thing profitable


----------



## ash (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes the profitability issue is the main thing however I feel that using MR could be a possibility.  I suppose the other issue is that MR would continue to take this annual fee however if this works maybe I should not worry too much about that


----------

